# Suse 8.2 installieren



## Hannibal (18. Juli 2003)

Ich möchte gerne Suse 8.2.. 

Also kann ich mir da nun eine boot CD oder so etwas erstellen um es dann ONLINE Direkt vom FTP zu installieren oder wie?

Ich habe kein FLoppy laufwerk

oder kann man die ISOs oder ne Brennbare Version von Suse runterladen? Bei RedHat gingd dass..


----------



## Fabian H (18. Juli 2003)

Kostet Suse 8.2 nicht etwas?


----------



## Hannibal (18. Juli 2003)

ich dachte mann kanns vielleicht auch runterladen...

wenn es was kostet, haben die mich als kunden gleich verloren


----------



## dfd1 (18. Juli 2003)

Es gibt ne Version zum Runterladen, aber die ist gegenüber der Kaufversion stark eingeschränkt. Sind soviel ich weiss nur 3 CDs gegenüber 7 oder 8.


----------



## measel101 (18. Juli 2003)

*eingeschränk?*

also ich würde für diese aussage zwar nicht meine hand ins feuer legen wollen, aber soweit ich weiß, ist die online version genauso umfangreich, wie die gekaufte DVD. kommt halt drauf an, ob du dir auch alles herunterladen willst...

Nachteil: kein support, keine handbücher

Vorteil: 100% kostenlos (bis auf i-net gebühren, wenn keine falt)

edit: suse ist eigentlich kostenlos (donwload per i-net ist somit legal! schüler können sich das paket aber für 19,00 Euro kaufen.


----------



## Hannibal (19. Juli 2003)

aber wo kann ich es denn runterladen? und wie dann installieren? die haben doch keine bootbaren cds?

also muss ich doch ne art bootcd für ftp installation bekommen?


----------



## Fabian H (19. Juli 2003)

Ich schätz mal, du lädst dir hier:
http://www.suse.de/de/private/download/suse_linux/index.html
Die Images runter und brennst diese dann auf CD. Nero unterstützt AFAIK das Brennen von Images.


//Edit: Seh grad, dass auf fast allen Servern genügend ReadMe's dabei sind.


----------



## Hannibal (19. Juli 2003)

dort steht doch ausdrücklich mann kann nur ONLINE oder Netzwerk installation machen ;(


----------



## JohannesR (20. Juli 2003)

Linuxiso.org bietet SuSE-Images zum Download an. Von Version 8.2 gibt es zwar keine aktuellen Images, aber Version 7.3 liegt zum Download bereit. Ausserdem kannst du da auch knapp 20 andere Distributionen (u.A. Debian, Knoppix, FreeBSD und Redhat) herunterladen.


----------



## Hannibal (20. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von boom _
> *Linuxiso.org bietet SuSE-Images zum Download an. Von Version 8.2 gibt es zwar keine aktuellen Images, aber Version 7.3 liegt zum Download bereit. Ausserdem kannst du da auch knapp 20 andere Distributionen (u.A. Debian, Knoppix, FreeBSD und Redhat) herunterladen.  *




ui cool.. schau ich mir gleich mal an


----------



## tim&struppi (15. August 2003)

Hallo.
Suse 8.2 ist meines Wissens kostenlos. Man kann die CD brennen und weitergeben. Verboten ist allerdings ein Verkauf von diesen gebrannten CD´s, denn auf YaST besteht ein Copyright. Wenn interresse an ISO´s, einfach mal folgenden Suchbegriff in Goggle eingeben :file:/home/tim/Suse8.2/SuSE.Linux.i386.x86.8.2.Professional.CD1.of.CD5.iso


----------



## tim&struppi (15. August 2003)

Kleiner Zusatz, natürlich nur den Filenamen.


----------



## webjumper (16. August 2003)

Linux ist kostenlos . Suse 8.2 kann man sich per FTP installieren. Wobei ich sagen muss das es nicht ratsam ist da es sich um eine kleinere Version handelt.  Wenn du ein aktuelles Linux benötigst kannst du dir die ISO von Debian runterziehen. Suse ISO CD ist startfähig soviel ich weiß. Die installation läuft mit einem normalen Monito problemlos. Vorsicht bei TFT, hier gibts einige Probleme.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (16. August 2003)

Also um mal ein paar ungereimtheiten klarzustellen:
Wenn man etwas genauer auf http://www.suse.de oder http://www.suse.com nachliest, dann stellt man fest, daß Suse 8.2 keineswegs kostenlos ist.
Das auslieferungspaket ist sehr viel umfangreicher.
Offiziell kann man eine Live-Eval herunterladen. Das ist eine CD als Image, diese verhält sich glaub ich ähnlich wie Knopix.
Die 2 DVD oder 5 CD-Images (8.2 Prof.) kann man nicht legal herunterladen !
Da laut Suse in dem Paket Programme enthalten sind, für die Suse Geld bezahlt.
Was man aber machen kann um trotzdem völlig legal an eine 8.2 zu kommen, ist man läd sich das Boot-Image herunter und brennt es auf eine CD, dann macht man eine FTP-Installation, die Pakete die auf den FTP-Mirrors sind, sind aber nicht so umfangreich wie auf den gekaupten Paketen. Aber für eine Linuxinstallation reicht es allemal.
Ach ja und ich denke das, das der Preis für eine Suse 8.2 Professional von 79 € angemessen ist.

Gruss Homer


----------

